# Ok so now what?



## McMuffin (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright so I have been pretty sly about monitoring my wife's phone, and I haven't really been able to find anything. However, the other night, I woke up ridiculously early and decided to back her phone up while she was asleep, and shortly after it did, she woke up. I turned off the screen to my PC monitor, tand went into the kitchen. I was drinking a glass of water when she asked me if I had her phone. I replied with "yes, why is your phone making noise, it woke me up and I tried to put it on vibrate, but it fell in the floor so I got up to put it back but noticed some people on your notifications that I did not recognize. 
She instantly told me that I was "In the wrong and that I should not do that. But… tonite I had my best bud over and we did movie night ( projector outside on shop wall (beer)). I come inside and ready to get in bed right away at about 1:15pn and her phone isn't anywhere to be found. Every single time before she caught me, her iPhone would be plugged in beside her bed. And now I can't see it. To me this says something. What that is I do not yet know.

I wasn't thinking there wasnt anything going on, but now I do think that based on how she is acting, there could be…

Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

Download a iPhone backup reader on your computer and see what she has been up to.
Try a free backup first and see what you can find but you may have to buy one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

Also look for texting apps that will allow her to text over wifi. Those do not show up on the phone bill.also games like words with friends that have a chat feature.and if she has Facebook and twitter look at the chats and messages on those as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, my ww had an affair with 22 years old from her work ( she is 32)
Everything started with her iPhone, little text exchange got escalate to exchange of face pics and escalated to my wife's ass in thong pic and for return OM's private part pic and than my wife's private part and got more graphic and graphic.. I saw them all.... She was enjoying a new attention and felt young again and that was something she was missing in our marriage but now we got little better and even we are both not perfect she is letting me access her phone. 
At the time when she was having an affair she had her phone in her pants pocket or in her bra and very very protective over her phone. Beware and don't let her know about your suspicion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

The fact that she doesn't want you looking at her phone is a huge red flag.try not to show her you are concerned about it, if you do she will be more careful to hide whatever she is trying to hide.have you noticed her behavior changing lately? Some signs she is cheating

New cloths
Working late
Going out more
New friends
Looking her best when going out with "friends"
Texting more than usual
Having a male "friend"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## McMuffin (Dec 17, 2012)

movin on said:


> Download a iPhone backup reader on your computer and see what she has been up to.
> Try a free backup first and see what you can find but you may have to buy one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have the decipher text software that I purchased, but it's hard to read through it all. I haven't noticed anything that confirms my suspicions. I also have a var and nothing so far on that either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Time to talk to your wife about privacy in a healthy marriage.

There isn't any such thing. You should both have open access to phones, email, fb, the whole thing.

Husband and wifes don't have secret private relationships with others, especially members of the opposite sex.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Also don't forget about apps like "hide my text" designed to be invisible on phones.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

McMuffin said:


> Alright so I have been pretty sly about monitoring my wife's phone, and I haven't really been able to find anything. However, the other night, I woke up ridiculously early and decided to back her phone up while she was asleep, and shortly after it did, she woke up. I turned off the screen to my PC monitor, tand went into the kitchen. I was drinking a glass of water when she asked me if I had her phone. I replied with "yes, why is your phone making noise, it woke me up and I tried to put it on vibrate, but it fell in the floor so I got up to put it back but noticed some people on your notifications that I did not recognize.
> She instantly told me that I was "In the wrong and that I should not do that. But… tonite I had my best bud over and we did movie night ( projector outside on shop wall (beer)). I come inside and ready to get in bed right away at about 1:15pn and her phone isn't anywhere to be found. Every single time before she caught me, her iPhone would be plugged in beside her bed. And now I can't see it. To me this says something. What that is I do not yet know.
> 
> I wasn't thinking there wasnt anything going on, but now I do think that based on how she is acting, there could be…
> ...


Check the back up you got
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

She got uber-defensive when you said that you saw her phone. Basically, she admitted guilt when she didn't have to.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Extreme suggestion,

Go get your Internet modem, phones and if she can connect through someone's wifi take all laptops iPads ect to a trusted friend or location. Ask her to give you her phone for the next 24 hours if she plans on staying married. And hold her phone leave if you think she will fight tooth and nail if she gets a text.

If by the suggestion of handing over her phone she turns into an angry monster, then you have your answer.

Or you can say you need to make a call take her phone run to your car and drive away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have an iPhone too?

Have you considered retiring the backup of her phone onto yours? You might be abie to see her apps and any backed up data they hold.


----------



## McMuffin (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes I have an iPhone also. So it's possible for me to put her backed up version onto mine? Didn't consider that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## McMuffin (Dec 17, 2012)

F-102 said:


> She got uber-defensive when you said that you saw her phone. Basically, she admitted guilt when she didn't have to.


Exactly what I thought. I just do not know how to handle that. I am not good at arguing with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

If she's smart at all about iPhones she may have already backed up her phone and then deleted the backup. 

As for backing up her phone I always told my hudband I was pulling the photos off his phone so we'd have them on my laptop (we have separate laptops). Never heard a complaint about that and how does a regular person say no to that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## McMuffin (Dec 17, 2012)

She never plugs it up to the computer, I do not think this is a possibility. I just know she keeps her texts deleted on a regular basis, but even texts that I send her get deleted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

If the backup is unencrypted, aka not password protected , you can first backup your phone, making sure the backup is either not password protected, or that you set the password and know it.

You can then do a restore of your phone using her backup. After you are done, you can restore yours using the backup you made at the start.

Your phone won't have the same number as hers, that's from the sim. But you will have the sane data etc, including whatever data is in each app as her phone at the time of backup.

It's not perfect, but its a start,.

There is also a good program for looking at the backups on the computer. Go read the evidence gathering thread for that.


----------

